# OMG Driving is DANGEROUS



## Spyder

&


----------



## Miss Katie

Thats disgusting!! 

Do you know what happened to the horse that went down??


----------



## rodeogirl309

That's sickening....All I have to say.


----------



## rodeogirl309

This was a comment from the video poster.

"None of the horses were hurt other than scraps and bruises. All the people were okay..the guy who was run over had open heart surgery a few months earlier but he was okay too. It is a good trianing video when people think driving is easier and safer than riding. We did a lot of praying during this 11 minute mishap...thank you Jesus."


----------



## IrishRider

That was a pretty scary chain of events. I'm glad it sounds like everyone was ok.


----------



## wanderlust

I just felt so sorry for those horses involved.


----------



## Skippy!

You know, many things about this video just made me shake my head. I think what hit me the hardest was this:

The horse in the end of the video that fell over was down for a very good amount of time. I never, ever, saw his driver come up to see if he was ok. It just makes me sick to my stomach. Skippy! fell over on me twice while we were cantering (he tripped) and I flat out REFUSED to let someone else hand walk him out and put him up. I wanted to make sure my horse, whom i loved very much, was OK after he fell doing an activity that -I- asked him to do. I see this happen at shows all the time when younger kids get bucked off or fall off. Someone else catches their horse while they run out of the arena screaming and red faced. I know its scary, but in situations like mine, and the one in this video, I really think that the horse would have liked the driver to come and support him.

I saw that the driver i was talking about was not hurt, thats why i got on my soap box about it. Its a completely different story if you literally -cant- be with your horse because of injury. But if your scared or banged up a little, you neen to understand your horse is just as scared, and in this case, probably more banged up and needs lovin the same way you do 

I'll get off my soap box, promise 

Otherwise... when i first started watching the video i thought "Wow, thank god they hav so many ring stuards, thats really smart!" then i started to think ".... the Ring Stuards and holding the driving horses... why are the drivers still in the cart? The horse has blinders on, surely it can't see anything very well, and it would be easy to crash into the ca--.. (as the first horse crashes into a cart)"

And I will do a lot of crazy things with horses... but i don't think i could ever man up to jumping infront of a cantering/galloping horse with blinders on. Without blinders... perhaps.. LOL

Great find Spyder! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## JustDressageIt

Driving in and of itself is NOT any more dangerous than riding. 
A few points, though:

- Horses are generally not taught to canter in cart. It's a completely different sensation for the horse to canter in cart, so if they ever do break into a canter, it can spook them.

- The people in the ring were reacting out of shock. They had no idea what they were doing, but running at a spooked horse? Nuh-uh. The white coats and arms flapping all over didn't help, I'm sure.

- The ring announcer had the right idea... if everyone could have stopped running all over and actually worked as a team, this whole thing probably could have stopped before any other horses got involved. 

- I believe that the last horse was down for so long because they needed to cut him free of his very tangled harness. 

All in all, we can go on and on about coulda, shoulda, woulda.... the best thing to do is to take from it information and not repeat the same accident.


----------



## smrobs

Wow. How I grew up, those would be considered very untrained horses. A broke driving horse will obey all orders given to it even when spooked. The fact that the man got run over is proof of that. Most broke horses (even with blinders) will try to avoid running over someone that is in their way and since the man was in front of the horse, there is no doubt in my mind that the horse saw him. That just makes me sick to see something like that. I felt so sorry for the horses that continued to do what they were supposed to do and stayed calm only to be run over by one of those untrained horses. What is sad is that it will take a ridiculous amount of time to get those horses fit to drive again.


----------



## Sara

Holy cow :shock: Never seen anything like that...just no words. I'm glad no one was seriously injured or killed.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Wow, thankfully no one seemed to be seriously hurt...


----------



## morganshow11

Was that one horse who went down, inthe ambulance??


----------



## kershkova

thats scary


----------



## LauraB

WHY DID I WATCH THAT? 

I only made part way through the video before I had to stop it. My heart was beating to fast.

As a competitive driver an accident like that is my biggest fear. I think about wrecks every time I enter the arena. When I was a teenager I saw a wreck very similar to that. One horse took off and people tried to get in front of it forcing it into the center of the arena causing tons of damage to everyone. I was the scarriest thing I had ever seen in my life. It only takes one bad horse or stupid owner to put everyone in danger.


----------



## Dartanion

that sucks, the second the stop one horse another one gets going. I don't understand why they didn't get all of the horses off their carts? well I don't drive so maybe it would have been too much of an effort?? scary though.... very scary.


----------



## Flyinghigh12

Ya I saw alot of things that could've been prevented. Although when in panic alot of things are forgotten. My coach always preaches about how important it is for a horse to know the word woe! This just makes it show how important that is. I'm not sure who left in the ambulance.. 
It looks pretty scary and people should train there horse's to know what to do incase that did ever happen to them. Thats why I think lunging a horse is so important too. 
As for other horse's and people getting ran over! umm.. that horse was obviously scared to death and when there in that state you pretty much can't stop them from running no matter what. 
I hope people learn to take better measures when they are driving or riding, or even leading a horse. They should spooke proof them as much as possible! 
I had to watch it twice, it was so crazy! I'm glade that everyone ended up ok.


----------



## Kianne

:shock: wow...thats scary...


----------



## katieandduke

man.. my heart started to race while watching this too! really scary! thank the good lord noone was seriously injured!


----------



## Miss Katie

After reading through the comments, it seems that BOTH horses that got loose are owned by the same person (who posted the video on youtube). They also seems to have very little sympathy towards everyone else who was in the ring and completely obvilious to the danger they caused. 
When you take a horse anywhere you are responsible for preparing it for anything it may encounter and are responsible for how it behaves. IMO those horses had no business being in the show ring. 

Some people make me sick!


----------



## starlinestables

The video isn't working! It says the poster deleted the video I want to see it!!!


----------



## Dartanion

starlinestables said:


> The video isn't working! It says the poster deleted the video I want to see it!!!


I know! I wanted to show it to my bf :evil:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

starlinestables said:


> The video isn't working! It says the poster deleted the video I want to see it!!!


same here


----------



## ridingismylife2

mann..i really wanted to see it


----------



## Spyder

ridingismylife2 said:


> mann..i really wanted to see it


It came back


----------

